# Help I'm renovating a kent wood tile fire heater



## tiroloca (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello there, I'm new in doing this....I got a kent wood tile fire from the 80 and I'm putting apart for clean it and fix it....can somebody please tell me how to take this piece out...thanks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't know how to do that. But I like the Tile Fire too much to want to see the rest of that stove. Was it pulled out of a landfill, or what?


----------



## tiroloca (Aug 17, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't know how to do that. But I like the Tile Fire too much to want to see the rest of that stove. Was it pulled out of a landfill, or what?



Hello there....I pull apart my self...here few photos of everything ....now I'm working in taking away the rust for painted


----------



## tiroloca (Aug 17, 2014)

This photos is before I pull it apart


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2014)

This thread is all about the Kent Tile Fire. There is good info there:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/kent-tile-fire-and-sherwood-stoves.60702/

This has more info on the damper rod:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/mal-functioningkent-tile-fire-damper.59631/


----------



## Kiwi Firemaster (Aug 17, 2014)

Tiroloca,

about 20% of IntensiFires have gone into Tile Fires or Sherwoods, it makes a dramatic difference to these stoves as the original design is pretty ordinary. 

To make the conversion you just lose cut the damper out and fill the hole with a bit of exhaust cement. The internal baffle has to come out though and that really takes a gas axe as they are welded in. That baffle arrangement is a dog to clean out, often I hear from people that have them completely choked up with ash.

They seem a pretty well made stove though.


----------



## tiroloca (Aug 21, 2014)

I clean it and weld it....I'm not sure how to do what you recommend to do...but I will see how it does and try to do more research in how to take away that part....here is how is looking so far 
Tomorrow I will start to paint it


----------



## tiroloca (Aug 23, 2014)

New update how is going


----------

